# Stizo's Fishing Report 26 March 2005 Deep Water Bay



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Went down there and camped overnight. My buddy and I fished way in the back of a bay on Sakakawea from 6:00 PM Friday until about 5:30 PM Saturday. We caught a catfish late Friday night, and a smaller pike Saturday morning, and then had another pike about 4 pounds at 5 PM Saturday. Pretty slow. The guys on the point took a 20 pounder home with them. Not lots of bites, but had fun. A few pictures of the trip are posted in my gallery. Stizo


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How many people were still out?


----------



## Final Approach (Feb 3, 2004)

I was at Garrison Bay today and caught 5 and missed 2. The biggest was about 10lbs. Let them all go. Not many days of ice fishing left.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Chris,

There were about five vehicles parked next to me when I regained conciousness in the morning shortly after sunrise. I believe there were about 10 guys other than us two.


----------

